# Best filter for 10 gal. betta tank?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody!

I have been looking around lately for a better filter, although mine still is awesome!

here is what i have had for, gosh, years!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752295


I really want to make my tank more advanced, with a filter with even better properties. I am thinking about changing my old filter out when my tank is still running, so I am concerned about my cycle surviving. The tank has been set up with my betta for like 1 1/2-2 years, but i have used the filter for about 4 years. I have gravel, a few silk plants, a heater and thermometer. The filter is a Top Fin HOB.

Here is what i have been thinking about:

-Marina Slim filter
-Aqua-Clear filter

I personally like HOBs, but if you recommend an internal filter, or under gravel filter, i would love to look into it!

*Throughout being in this hobby, all i have had are HOB filters, so if you recommend another type of filter, i would appreciate it if you could educate me about it lol  ALSO< I WILL BE DIVIDING MY TANK ONE DAY< SO A FILTER I COULD PUT IN BETWEEN THE DIVIDERS WOULD BE GREAT!\
Thanks again!*

:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aquarclear 20 will work great and you can control the flow


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The Aquaclear filters are excellent filters, but I think it's probably a bit much for what you have. I no longer use HOB filters in my betta tanks. I've gone to sponge filters and have them in my divided betta tanks. I also use the double-divided method; sponge filters are a perfect size to fit between the dividers. Sponge filters are also very gentle on betta fins. I have a rosetail who has never bitten his tail. 

Sponge filters work by forcing air through a sponge. This sponge is the surface area for the BB. As the air is forced through the sponge, it draws water from below the sponge and pushes it to the top. This collects debris in the sponge and below it. A simple vacuum below the sponge weekly is more than enough to keep the tank clean. It's not a very strong current, but it's enough to maintain good heat distribution.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Sponge filter it is! Thanks everybody!

BTW, i know NOTHING about air pumps and airline tubing/valves, so you guys made need to explain it to me


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a sponge filter! It's this one: http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...&qid=1344747774&sr=8-5&keywords=sponge+filter
You just connect the tubing into the cylinder thingy and on the air pump and it's done!  I have an airline valve but since yours is a 10 gallon, I don't think you need it. I have it in a 3.5 BTW.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya. Those things come with pretty good instructions. Just follow those, and you'll be fine. My sponge filters are home-made, so I really couldn't help you on the construction of the commercial ones.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I am thinking about changing my old filter out when my tank is still running, so I am concerned about my cycle surviving.


It'll take over a week to colonize your new filter. Just run it along with your old one. It'll cycle automatically. 

After a week, to avoid a minicycle, run your old filter every other day for a while, then every third day.... .

I agree about sponge filters if you don't mind the pump noise.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks so much! Anyone know the best air pump to buy? What types of valves do i need?


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I really like my Aquaclear filters. When I switched filters I just took the sponge from my old filter and stuffed it in the media basket..worked fine and didn't have to worry about the tank re-cycling. I have never had a sponge filter but I have thought about making one. I also really like this filter...http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028
It does a really good job and the flow doesn't effect my daughter's betta at all.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Ack! So hard to choose! BOTH filters would be perfect in-between 2 dividers in my 10 gal! 

does the internal filter have actual media? I have never had anything but an HOB...


I also REALLY like this one:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056XVF82/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A12IPMVN62L4AI


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

The internal filter has a media bag thingy and a micro sponge. It's big enough though that you can make your own little filter bags and put whatever media you want in it..you don't have to use the ones from the store. 
I like that sponger filter! It's cheaper than what I can make one fore too! I already have a couple un-used air pumps.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

For a double divided tank, a sponge filter is going to be better. Aquaclears are rather large compared to a sponge filter. You'll be able to have more room for your boys with a sponge filter. 

Aquaclears do have a lot of media you can put inside them. On my goldfish tank in one filter I have two sponges (I cut the sponge it comes with in half to give me more room), two bags of bio-balls, and a bag of crushed coral to raise my GH and KH. The other filter has everything but the crushed coral. I've even got a bag of charcoal (not currently in the filter) in case something goes wrong. They can stand up the the wasteload of goldfish and koi; they are great filters. But I think they are a little too powerful for a basic betta setup. A sponge filter will also be much cheaper. 

Really any air pump will do. I have a single Tetra Whisper 20 pump powering sponge filters in my two 10 gal tanks. As for airline tubing, I just bought the basic clear stuff at Petsmart. I use it in all of my tanks and have never had a problem. The pump will come with a bleeding apparatus so you can control the flow of air.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody! I think my divided is going to be a big success !


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

can you tell me how you made yours? my aquaclear filter just died and i would like to replace it with a sponge, and put them in several other tanks. i did buy the jardin sponge recommended in this thread, but the cylinder is way larger than my tubing! have to try to find a decreasing attachment somewhere


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I built mine using this tutorial from Youtube:






The most difficult part was drilling the holes for the tube. It took a few tries to get it right.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I admire anyone who can make their own sponge filters. But they are so cheap, they're not worth my time to make. The pumps, tubing and controllers cost much more.


----------

